# +++((( أعظم قصة حب فى تاريخ كل البشرية )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*(¸.•´ (¸.•´ .•´ ¸¸.•¨¯`•GoD Is LoVe ¸.•¨¯`• ¸.•´ ¸.•´ .•´ ¸)¸.•´)*​ 

*إن البشر يتحدثون كثيراً ويتحاكون عن قصص الحب البشرية ، سواء الحقيقية أو الخيالية، ويتنافسون على سرد التضحيات التي يقدمها المُحب لمن يحبه.. فهذا يضحي بسعادته وآخر يضحي بحياته.. وهذه أم تبذل الكثير من أجل أولادها.. الخ، وقد اعتدنا أن نتقبل هذه القصص ونصدقها. ترى ماذا يحدث إذا تخيلت معي قصة حب بين الله والإنسان؛ كيف سيكون حجم حب الله القدير والخالق؟ كيف ستكون صفات هذه المحبة وإمكانياتها؟ وإذا كانت حجم تضحيات المحبة البشرية بهذا المقدار، إذاً ما هو مقدار عطاء المحبة الإلهية وتضحياتها عندما يكون المُحب هو إله المحبة الذي طبيعته هي الحب؟*​ 


*لماذا يتعجب البعض مستبعداً فكرة أن يحب الله خليقته- التي صنعها بيديه- محبة تجعله يصنع معجزة وتضحية مثل هذه؟! فلو كان هذا الحب غريباً ومستبعداً بالنسبة لطبيعتنا البشرية الخاطئة، فهي بالتأكيد ليست غريبة ولا بعيدة عن طبيعة إله المحبة. وهذا ما قاله الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى "انظروا أية محبة (حرفياً أي نوع غريب من المحبة) أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله.."*​ 

*(1يو1:3) *​ 

*كما قال أيضاً*​ 

*"في هذا هي المحبة ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا"*​ 

*(1يو10:4).*​ 


*ولهذا فبالنسبة لي أنا لا أجد أية صعوبة أو تساؤلات في فهمي وقبولي لقصة تجسد ربي وإلهي يسوع المسيح؛ فهي بالنسبة لي ليست مجرد خبراً جميل وقصة مثيرة فحسب، بل وأكثر من ذلك، أجدها قصة منطقية جداً. فإذا وُجد إله يحب الإنسان الذي خلقه وأبدع في خلقه ليكون على صورته ومثاله، وكانت محبة هذا الإله فائقة كما يعلنها الكتاب المقدس، فإن تجسده يُعد في غاية المنطقية. إن الإله الحقيقي هو الذي يحب خليقته ويريد أن يفديها وينقذها بعد أن تلوثت وفسدت بالخطية. إنه ليس الإله الذي يقف بعيداً ناظراً إليك ليرى إذا كنت تستطيع أن تأتي إليه أم لا، بل إنه الإله الذي يعبر المسافات ويأتي إليك مُمدداً يديه إليك مُعلنا محبته.*​ 

*لهذا يجب أن نستمر في دراستنا للكتاب المقدس لنكتشف بأكثر تدقيق وتفصيل حقائق هذا العمل الإلهي العظيم ونتائجه.*​ 


*(¸.•´ (¸.•´ .•´ ¸¸.•¨¯`•.GoD Is LoVe ¸.•¨¯`• ¸.•´ ¸.•´ .•´ ¸)¸.•´)*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*The greatest love story is*​
_*People talk a lot about human love stories, whether real or imagined, they are competing on the account the sacrifices made by loving those who love .. This sacrifice His Excellency and another sacrifice his life .. This or done to her children .. Etc., have been used to accept these stories and we believed this stories** . *_​
_*What happens if I thought that my love story between**God and man;*_
_How will the size of Almighty God andlove of theCreator?_
*How will these qualities and possibilities of love?*
_If the size of human sacrifices love this amount, if it is the amount of tender loving God and loving sacrifice when it is a god of love, *which is the nature of love?*_​
*Some wonder why ruled out the idea that love God Kliqth - which manufacture their own hands - it makes a miracle of love and sacrifice such?! If this was unusual and unlikely love for our human nature wrong, it is certainly no stranger not far from the nature of the god of love. This is what the Apostle John, the first letter,*
*"Look no love (literally any kind of a strange love) God has given us so that we can be children of God ."*
*(1 Jn 1:3) *
*It also said *
*"in this love is not that we loved God but that he loved his son and sent expiation for our sins"*
*(1 Jn 10:4).*​
_*For me this and I do not find any difficulty or questions in my understanding and my acceptance to embody the story of my Lord and God Jesus Christ;*for me is not just a story of a beautiful story, but more, I find the story very logical. If found God loves human created excelled to be created in the image and similarly, and this love of God, as proclaimed high Bible, is reflected in the very logical. The real God islove and wants to Kliqth Fiteha and save after Baktip contaminated and degraded*. It is not the god thatstands out to you looking to see if you can come or not, but God which reflects distances and is lying to you,declaring his love to you.*_
_This, we must continue our study of the Bible to find out more detailed ***utiny and the facts of this great divine action and results_​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع يا ماريان يا حبيبتي *
*موضوع جميل ومجهود جميل منك *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا ماريان 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ماريان

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع يا ماريان يا حبيبتي *
> 
> *موضوع جميل ومجهود جميل منك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​




*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده يامرمر
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا ماريان
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​




*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ماريان
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​




*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده ياتاسونى كاندى
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*​*"في هذا هي المحبة ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا"



(1يو10:4).
موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك يا مريان


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع يا ماريان يا حبيبتي *
> 
> *موضوع جميل ومجهود جميل منك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​





ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا ماريان
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​





ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ماريان
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​





*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده ياتاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> "في هذا هي المحبة ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رااائع جدا جدا ياماريان

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع رااائع جدا جدا ياماريان​
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​




ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------

